# Non-dairy bday cake/pie/???



## shengchieh (May 30, 2008)

My brother-in-law has a bday coming this weekend and is dairy allergic.
Is there any cake that is dairy-free?  Or is pie a better idea?  Or anything
else?  

I use wheelchair, so baking is difficult so I prefer to buy than bake (plus 
I'm no baker!).  How can I tell if a product is dairy-free?  I'm guessing I can
look at the ingredients.  Are there other ingredients beside milk and butter
that are dairy products?

Bottom line: I want to buy a bday "something" that my brother-in-law can eat.

Thank in advance for your suggestion(s).

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## pdswife (May 30, 2008)

Most fruit pies don't have milk in them...


----------



## Katie H (May 30, 2008)

Pecan pie would be good.  No dairy there.


----------



## shengchieh (May 30, 2008)

Thank for the suggestions.  Can you people answer the other question?  I.e., what other
ingredients are dairy product beside milk and butter?  Just want to check the label and
be safe before I buy.

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## quicksilver (May 30, 2008)

_   What about a mixed fruit tart , Kiwi, peach, pineapple, berries, all readily available now. Or fruit parfaits. I believe Cool Whip is non-dairy. _
_Both lighter than cakes and pies._


----------



## FutbolMom (May 31, 2008)

Daughter, Granddaughter and Grandson are lactose intolerant. Grandson is also allergic to a milk byproduct but has't figured out what yet, he is only 5 but you learn a lot fast when someone in your family has this problem.

From babyandkidallergies.com
Dairy Derived Ingredients: Acidophilus Milk, Casein, Caseinate, Curds, Galactose, Ghee, Lactalbumin, Lactate, Lactic Acid, Lactoglobulin, Lactose, Malted Milk, Nougat, Potassium Caseinate, Ready Sponge, Rennet, Sodium Caseinate, Whey 
Beware of artificial butter flavor, caramel color, flavorings, seasonings, canned fish, canned tuna, "non-dairy substitutes" (often contain dairy), processed meats, deli meats, supplements and medications (may contain cornstarch that contains casein), cosmetics and hygiene products.  Beware of deli-sliced meat, as stores will often slice cheese on the same equipment they use for slicing meat. 

From the Food Allergy & Anapylaxis Network
How to read a label for a Milk-Free Diet. Avoid foods that contain milk or any of these ingredients: Artificial butter flavor, butter, butter fat, butter oil, buttermilk, cascin, caeinates, cheese, cream, cottage cheese, curds, custard, ghee, half & half, lactalbumin, lactalbumin phosphate, lactoferrin, lactulose, milk in any form including condensed, derivative, dry, evaporated, goat’s milk and milk from other animals, low-fat, malted, milkfat, non-fat, powder, protein, skimmed, solids, whole, nougat, pudding, rennet casein, sour cream, sour cream solids, sour milk solids, whey, yogurt. 
Following my indicate the presence of milk protein: caramel candies, chocolate, flavoring (including natural and artificial), high protein flour, lactic acid starter culture, lactose, luncheon meat, hot dogs, sausages, margarine, non-dairy products.


----------



## Finmar001 (Jun 1, 2008)

You can also make a fresh Lemon Meringue Pie


----------

